# Making a Home Theatre, need AVR / Speaker advice



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm looking for some advice on getting my first home theater up and running.

I have 2010 - 60 inch Sony LCD (not 3D), and no receiver or speakers to really enjoy the viewing experience.

The room is in the basement of an older home, 7ft ceilings, and the space where the TV is being watched/listened to is 10ft wide by 14ft deep. It's part of an open room that is 30ft wide by 14 feet deep (make sense?) It's in the middle of that room as well, but that other space is play space for the kids or where you enter from the upstairs.. 

So here are my wants.

Receiver
1. 2 sound zones (1 Home theater 2. speakers in kitchen and patio)
2. Networked? not necessary since the TV has its cool gadgets.
3. ??

I've been shopping around at a specialty store and was shown the Integra 20.2 for $600

Speakers
1. Quality Center channel
2 Quality Front L/R
3 Ceiling instert Rears
4 Sub - nothing special.

I've seen speakers at $400/pair for front $400 Center and $200-300/pair rear-ceiling inserts.

So with that math my cost is around $1700. I have a budget of $1500-2000 (depends on the mood my wife is in)

Any one have any suggestions for specific receivers, or speakers, or even places to shop?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You might want to check out FRED'S SOUND OF MUSIC, 3760 SE HAWTHORNE BLVD. They carry a wide variety of brands, and perhaps can give you some suggestions. Their web site is http://www.fredsoundofmusic.com/#

I have no knowledge about Fred's - I simply looked for a Paradigm dealer in Portland and the name came up.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cholly, Thanks.

I plan on visiting Fred's tomorrow. I know exactly where they are.

Hopefully they have some good stuff for a reasonable price.


----------

